# My band...tell me what you think.



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

Let me know what you think, I know lots of the members here are a lot older than us, but we still like to have fun. anyways, lemme know.

www.myspace.com/autisticlove


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

...haha, love the band name! The music sounds like low-fi Sonic youth. My 1 year old danced to it and then clapped at the end and said "yaaay" so... thumbs up.


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

WEEZY said:


> ...haha, love the band name! The music sounds like low-fi Sonic youth. My 1 year old danced to it and then clapped at the end and said "yaaay" so... thumbs up.


Thanks haha. Our bassists uncle who listens/listened to a lot of punk/new wave stuff said the exact same thing. Thanks again for the listen I appreciate it.


----------



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

Sounds good... keep up the good work!! :rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds cool. Who's the Sabbath Fan?


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Sounds cool. Who's the Sabbath Fan?


??? I am a little bit but what makes you ask, just wondering?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Phatchrisrules said:


> ??? I am a little bit but what makes you ask, just wondering?


I dunno some of the intro of those songs (especially singular obsession)was a bit reminiscent to me. Kinda Dark.


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I dunno some of the intro of those songs (especially singular obsession)was a bit reminiscent to me. Kinda Dark.


Cool. Thanks for giving us a listen, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

For the three-four people on this site who actually liked us, um we have three new songs up if you want to give a listen.


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

Um if you want we have two more new songs called Anorexic Annie and Disheveled up on our site. Let me know what you think...we have worked hard on these. 

We also have a video from a show we played but I do not know how to get it up on youtube...it never seems to work/upload for me.

Please let us know what you think.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

enthusiasm is there. Randy Jackson would say 'sorry Dawg; not happening for me'.
don't stop working on all aspects of the singing and playing.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

sorry, i can't get past the vocals. Not my cup of tea i guess.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..hard to say if it's good or not, recording is SO bad, can't make out anything realy.


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

Agreed on the recording aspect. It's done on a 4-track...we're poor, we can't afford super high end recording studios or equipment. 

We're just out to have fun and see how far we get. Its not like we all quit our jobs haha...its just a fun thing. Thanks for the comments guys/gals.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

i for one like the your style always digged that style keep on having fun and keep up the work and im sure better recordings would do more justice to your sound. I also kinda hear a QOTSA sound which i like along with a bit of mewithoutyou (there older stuff i havnt listened to there new stuff so i cant comment on that)


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Phatchrisrules said:


> Agreed on the recording aspect. It's done on a 4-track...we're poor, we can't afford super high end recording studios or equipment.
> 
> Take a listen to Are You Experienced from Jimi Hendrix. That was recorded on a 4 Track....You don't need super high end gear. It's all there trial and error...
> 
> ...


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for that Hendrix example. I think the main problem we have recording wise is we cannot seem to get the sound right. Our amps and stuff sound excellent, IMO, but the problem is the microphones I think aren't that great. Mine cost me $80...I am not sure if that is good or not but anyways. The problem we have is once we connect the guitars straight into the 4-track it effs the sound and makes it all muddy, no matter how we change the settings. The best thing about though is that all of the sounds come through clearly, and the individual instrument can be isolated and such.

The flip side is we just leave two microphones sitting in the middle of the room to collect all of the sounds. The plus side is we get the "true" sound of the instruments but the sounds quality is not so great as it has to travel through the air before the microphones pick it, and honestly has a weird very "basement" sound to it.

Any suggestions from those of you who use a cheap 4-track (like $350 new three years ago or so), on how to get good quality recordings. The song on our profile "anorexic annie" is the best sounding one we have gotten from the machine yet. And we used the first method of plugging straight in. But as mentioned, any help is appreciated, and I have read the manual many times. If it helps it is a Korg CR-4. 

Thanks.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Normally you'd want to record one instrument at a time.

Start with drums. Drums + bass is also a commonly-used option. Record that track over and over until you like how it sounds. For drums, you could record three tracks (kick, snare and all the rest) and then mix down to one. Alternately, you could mic up all of the drums and mixit live (with an extra mixer) to bring that down to one or two tracks.

Then record a guitar. Generally you'll want to mic the guitar speaker - try different mic placements until you get the sound you want. Lots of folks use two mics - one close and one a bit further away, and mix those together to get the desired sound. 

Sometimes a good preamp between each mic and the recorder can make all the difference in the world.

There's a recording forum here where you can get lots of help from people who do this sort of thing all the time.


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks^^^^^


----------

